# Explain "rice" to me please



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

A while back a few folks said they would have to give me the ins and outs of regular rice vs minute rice, my rice of choice.  Never got the info.
So, this past weekend I made that Lazy Golumpki, which called for regular rice and specifically NOT minute rice.  To be honest with you, I didn't notice any difference. Maybe the regular rice was smaller and not as plump as minute rice if anyting. Why could I not have used minute rice, even par-boiled like the recipe called for? What is it with regular rice and all this talk about cooking the perfect rice in the various rice cookers?  I've never made a bad batch of minute rice just cooking it on the stovetop.  Why does it seem to me that regular rice is not so forgiving, and if it isn't, why is it so popular here?

So, if you please, Regular rice v minute rice....


----------



## Bilby (Oct 15, 2008)

is minute rice the microwave stuff?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 15, 2008)

Minute rice is so highly processed that almost all the nutrients are removed.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Minute rice is so highly processed that almost all the nutrients are removed.


 
LC, that's the best and most succinct description I've ever seen!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2008)

"Minute Rice" is a brand of precooked rice, meant to be a convenience food.

It has been parboiled, rinsed, dried and cracked so that all you have to rehydrate it.

This process does rob the rice of some nutrients.  Kraft enriches it, so some food value is added back, but still, parcooked instant rice is very poor, nutrition wise.

That's because white rice is already robbed of nutrients by virtue of it being processed to remove the outer brown husk, where many of the nutrients and fiber lie.  

When you take brown rice and process it to make white rice you lose lots of nutrition, when you take white rice and process it even further to make "Minute Rice" you lose even more.

From a nutritional standpoint, "Minute Rice" is not a very good choice.  From a convenience standpoint it might make sense, except that it doesn't take that much more effort or time to make regular white rice.  It does take more time to make brown rice, but that's because you have to cook through the husk -- which is the part that's so good for you.

So it's really a nutrition/convenience tradeoff.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

Besides the nutritional standpoint, IMHO Minute Rice tastes funny....


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 15, 2008)

All the nutritents of rice are in the hull, and by the time manufacturers have stripped every every single iota of hull, all that's left is minute rice.  The more hull, the longer it takes rice to cook.  No hull = little time.  No trace of anything resembling the hull, right down to it's skivvies = minute rice.


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Minute rice taste like dirt, IMO.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 15, 2008)

I just lurnt something.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

Once in a while I will brown some pork chops, add some onions, chicken broth, cream of mushroom soup, milk and minute rice. The minute rice always absorbs some of the liquids out, which is what I want, and is always done perfect.
Could I do the same thing with white rice? Would I need to par-boil it to get it started, like that lazy golumpki recipe called for?

The only advantage I am seeing so far is it has more nutrients. And I don't really eat rice as a nutrient, I eat it along with other stuff. I don't pay attention to what I eat anyway, if it tastes good, I eat it. Regardless of nutrient content or lack of.
And I don't think minute rice tastes like dirt. I don't think it has much of a taste at all, which is why I only rarely eat it as a side and if I do, I load it up with butter.

I'm just not seeing anything that would sway me away from my big red box with the fluffy rice on the front of it...


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 15, 2008)

If one wants true 'instant' rice that rehydrates in hot water -- and not boiled for 5 minutes as the commercial stuff requires -- do what the campers and hikers do.....dehydrate cooked rice and you lose nothing in way of nutrients.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> The only advantage I am seeing so far is it has more nutrients. And I don't really eat rice as a nutrient, I eat it along with other stuff. I don't pay attention to what I eat anyway, if it tastes good, I eat it. Regardless of nutrient content or lack of..


 

Then there's absolutely no reason not to use Minute Rice then.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 15, 2008)

Try some rice with some flavor, like basmati or jasmine, and you will never eat minute rice again.  I would rather eat the red box than that rice.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2008)

I used to use Minute rice. like you pacanis, I found it did not have bad flavor. It just did not taste like anything. It was fine for when I was using it as something to put chili on or other things that had tons of flavor. Eating it on its own us unsatisfying though. 

Once I started using basmati and jasmine and other rices i could really taste the flavor of the rice. Now that I know the good stuff that is what I will stick with. If you are enjoying the minute rice and see no reason to switch then go for it. It is quick and easy to make and fills your belly. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

GB said:


> I used to use Minute rice. like you pacanis, I found it did not have bad flavor. It just did not taste like anything. It was fine for when I was using it as something to put chili on or other things that had tons of flavor. Eating it on its own us unsatisfying though.
> 
> *Once I started using basmati and jasmine and other rices* i could really taste the flavor of the rice. Now that I know the good stuff that is what I will stick with. If you are enjoying the minute rice and see no reason to switch then go for it. It is quick and easy to make and fills your belly. Nothing wrong with that at all.


 
Ahhhh, so if I am merely switching from minute rice to plain white rice, then there really isn't an advantage, but if I switched to a flavored rice (which I didn't even know they had), then that is where I will notice a big difference. Am I reading that right?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2008)

I recommend you do a side by side taste test and decide for yourself.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'll have to boil some up, Andy.
The proof is in the pudding.....


----------



## toni1948 (Oct 15, 2008)

For economic reasons, I used regular rice because it was cheaper than trying to feed my family on Minute Rice. Plus, I like the flavor of white rice or brown rice without anything on it, and Minute Rice has no flavor at all.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yeah, I'll have to boil some up, Andy.
> The proof is in the pudding.....


 

I don't think you have to make pudding...


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2008)

If you are making a dish that has mushroom soup or another heavy sauce in it, I wouldn't bother with basmati or jasmine rice.  

I'd use those with lighter sauces or on their own.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 15, 2008)

health nut here, I only fool with brown rice.....made gummy rice for years

until...

I learned to cook my basmati rice in my pressure cooker.  For 1 cup of basmati rice, use 1 1/2 cup water, bring to pressure, cook 15 minutes, let pressure drop naturally..perfect rice every time..


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> health nut here, I only fool with brown rice.....made gummy rice for years
> 
> until...
> 
> I learned to cook my basmati rice in my pressure cooker. For 1 cup of basmati rice, use 1 1/2 cup water, bring to pressure, cook 15 minutes, let pressure drop naturally..perfect rice every time..


 
INTERESTING ...

Have you cooked brown rice in a pressure cooker?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

Basmati, jasmine...... the rice you folks mention sound so good.
The rice I picked up for that recipe I think was called river rat rice


----------



## jabbur (Oct 15, 2008)

GB said:


> I used to use Minute rice. like you pacanis, I found it did not have bad flavor. It just did not taste like anything. It was fine for when I was using it as something to put chili on or other things that had tons of flavor. Eating it on its own us unsatisfying though.
> 
> Once I started using basmati and jasmine and other rices i could really taste the flavor of the rice. Now that I know the good stuff that is what I will stick with. If you are enjoying the minute rice and see no reason to switch then go for it. It is quick and easy to make and fills your belly. Nothing wrong with that at all.


 
This is my experience as well.  When I first started cooking meals for my hubby and me it was always Minute Rice.  Then one day I decided I wanted to see what "real" rice was like.  I bought a small bag of basmati rice not knowing anything.  I got it because it was cheapest and smallest!  Wow, what a difference.  Stayed with "real" rice for a long time.  Several years later got a box of Minute Rice for a specific recipe that called for it.  Used the rest of the box for a side dish later and neither hubby nor I cared for it anymore.  Now I get either jasmine or basmati, which ever is on sale and am not looking back.  Still haven't gotten the brown rice down but DH doesn't really care for it so may never really get there.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

Well if it's any consolation, I _do_ make sure my dogs' dog food contains whole brown rice


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 15, 2008)

Pacanis, if you like Minute Rice and you don't see any appreciable difference in taste, then I think Minute Rice is a good choice for you. It's true that most plain white rice has little taste, but that's why it's a good choice as a side dish for lots of different foods.

You can flavor regular rice by subbing chicken stock for the water, as well as seasoning with lots of different things. You can also brown the raw rice in oil or butter before cooking to get a different flavor. You can probably do that with Minute Rice, too.

I like the taste and mouth feel of regular rice better, but it takes 20 minutes at least so Minute Rice has the advantage there.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2008)

No nutrition...No taste...All so true!!! However if due to time constraints, convenience, and the need to cook small portions for one, then I assure you the Great Pumpkin will indeed rise up out of the pumpkin patch on Halloween if you eat a little "Minute Rice" Pacanis....I do encourage you to try the other types of rice to expand your culinary horizons and to...

Have Fun!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Once in a while I will brown some pork chops, add some onions, chicken broth, cream of mushroom soup, milk and minute rice. The minute rice always absorbs some of the liquids out, which is what I want, and is always done perfect.
> Could I do the same thing with white rice? Would I need to par-boil it to get it started, like that lazy golumpki recipe called for?
> 
> The only advantage I am seeing so far is it has more nutrients. And I don't really eat rice as a nutrient, I eat it along with other stuff. I don't pay attention to what I eat anyway, if it tastes good, I eat it. Regardless of nutrient content or lack of.
> ...


 
Regular white rice takes a few minutes longer, but it too absorbs all the liquid you don't want your food floating in.  So does brown rice (which is what I use) but that takes about 45 minutes.

Minute Rice may not taste like dirt, but real rice has a definite (and pleasant) flavor.

What I don't understand, is why you would mind taking a few minutes longer to prepare something that actually has food value?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Regular white rice takes a few minutes longer, but it too absorbs all the liquid you don't want your food floating in. So does brown rice (which is what I use) but that takes about 45 minutes.
> 
> Minute Rice may not taste like dirt, but real rice has a definite (and pleasant) flavor.
> 
> What I don't understand, is why you would mind taking a few minutes longer to prepare something that actually has food value?


 
Thanks. Liquid absorbtion was a concern, as in would one "work" differently than the other, which is the idea I got because that recipe specifically said NOT to use minute rice  So if anything, I might need to cook something longer usiing regular rice. That's no big deal, as I'm usually simmering the dish for twenty minutes or so anyway.

And it's not that I refuse to cook a food with value, but when you have a big box of minute rice sitting on the shelf and I go to the store to fulfill a recipe's requirements to use regular rice..... inquiring minds want to know why 

And like I said, with all the talk of rice cookers and always cooking the rice perfectly every time.... why would I want to switch to a finicky rice when minute rice comes out perfect every time? That was also a concern.

If I relied on rice as a main food staple I may think differently.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 15, 2008)

jennyema said:


> INTERESTING ...
> 
> Have you cooked brown rice in a pressure cooker?


 
I don't think so..but I just checked, I am out of basmati rice and have in stock a long grain brown rice that I have not opened yet.  I will use the same technique when I do cook it, maybe I'll do that soon..


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't give you any advice about rice cookers. My "rice cooker" is a pot with a lid, preferably one I can see through, so I can see when the liquid has all been absorbed.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Pacanis,
I've never really understood the issue with plain jane rice prep. For me, (and many I suppose) 1 part rice, 2 parts liquid, bring to a boil, reduce to simmer for 18 to 20 minutes with lid on. Remove from heat and fluff with a fork. Always makes perfect rice for us. Of course, the variations are endless, such as toasting the rice grains in your pot with a bit of olive oil or butter. Adding seasonings, herbs ect.... Using stock instead of water ect... Heck, rice is easy. No need for special cookers and whatever. As far as using rice as an ingredient in a stew, cassarole, soup, ect., timing and liquid to rice ratio would be very important.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 15, 2008)

i used to reaslly like minute rice .. until i tried jasmine .. oh my ..
that stuff is tasty ..


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi pacanis - Hopefully, you have a Goya food section in your grocery store. If it is well stocked, there are small boxes of jasmine, basmati and other rices there that you can try. I do nto remember the strain, but, when I made the Paella, It called for an extra short grain rice. In fact the more I researched the dish, the more it said that the rice was the "Big Show" and not the seafood. I poo pooed the whole idea. I did buythe Goa rice recommended for the Paella. I was way wrong, the rice was the show. It combined all the seafood flavors, the chicken flavor and the sausage flavor. In fact everyone ate the seafood and I had rice for leftovers - Magnificent. Try some different rices, I think you will be happy.

If you want a great Paella recipie, let me knwo.

AC


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

We don't have a specific Goya section, we have pasta sections and rice sections. I never noticed the rices mentioned here, but they might have them hidden somewhere. Probably next to the panko bread crumbs, which I can never find.


----------



## attie (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I just lurnt something.


Me to Jeekinz
--------
I looked at the heading and thought "minute" as in time or "minute" as in small. 
That got sorted out quickly 
Then I came across your post -- "lurnt"- gosh darn that's Joisey spelling  
Thanks for the little chuckle to start my day mate.

BTW, we spell "lurnt" learnt -- because it rhymes with burnt


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2008)

I keep an assortment of different rices - Minute Rice (white & brown), regular white, regular brown, Jasmine, Basmati, wild (kept in the fridge) - in my pantry & use them for different things.

Life is short, & it's not going to get shorter because you might prefer Minute Rice to other types.  Use/eat what you like.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't stand the texture of Minute Rice.  It takes so little time to make rice that time was never an issue for me.  As for liquid absorption, I often use whatever liquid that will be in the meal I am preparing, such as chicken broth.  

For most of my life I knew very little about rice (still don't know a lot).  As far as I knew there were long-grained and short-grained white rice.  Then I learned about brown rice.  

It wasn't until recently that I tried jasmine rice, and I am hooked!  I love it!  I have also bought some basmati rice but haven't tried it yet. 

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2008)

I still need to cook some regular white rice up plain and compare from what I am used to. And I did look for jasmine and basmati in the store last time I was in, so now I know wher eto find them. Right next to the rice (lol). I wish panko was that easy to find....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 27, 2008)

I like brown rice it's so easy to make just follow the directions on package. I add chicken stock some garlic powder a couple pinches of cumin and salt.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 27, 2008)

Since we are talking rice let me stir things up a little. There's also red, black, green, purple and other rices. I have some of these in my freezer.
Here you go  
Specialty Rice


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for the link to the different rices.  Some of them look very interesting!  I have to admit that it worries me when it says, "Call for price!"  

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Thank you for the link to the different rices. Some of them look very interesting! I have to admit that it worries me when it says, "Call for price!"
> 
> Barbara


 Thats weird they used to sell in small quantities. You can always google.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I like to make brown and wild rice with mushrooms and shallots.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 9, 2009)

One quick thing I wanted to add.  I normally buy my basmati rice from SAMs or COSTCO.  My preferred brand is Royal and it's a large bag (15 lbs) but it lasts for a long time.  

In case anyone did not know, basmati rice is like wine, the older the better.  The flavor intensifies as it ages and makes it nuttier.  

So you can buy the bag (cheaper than buying small boxes) and store it in your pantry in a large container. 

I like brown rice but I love the aroma of basmati too much to use anything else except aroborio for risotto.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 9, 2009)

We have several varieties of rice in the house: "regular" long-grain white rice and brown rice for most western dishes, Calrose (medium-grain white rice for Asian dishes), white Basmati and brown Basmati for Indian and similar foods, Jasmin (long-grain, white, also for Asian cuisine), Arborio and sometimes Carnaroli for risotto, plus some others on occasion. The one thing that never comes into this household is Minute Rice, which is to the real thing as Wonder Bread is to homemade sourdough. If you can't tell the difference, either the rice has been prepared incorrectly or you should find another hobby.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree on the Minute Rice.  If you want a true "instant" rice, just dehydrate cooked rice.

This is what camper's do.  All it takes is rehydration in hot water for a few minutes.  No boiling.

Also a great use for all that leftover rice from dinner......


----------

